# what deodorant do you use?



## sephirias (Jul 13, 2005)

i just use baby wipes to clean off the day's dirt

lady speed stick didn't work for me. it made me stink


----------



## Shanneran (Jul 13, 2005)

i have hyperhydrosis.. and every dang thing the dermie gave me didnt work.... either im getting older and my body is changing or Adidas Deoderant for Women works miracles because my b.o. and sweating is gone...


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 13, 2005)

dove rocks!


----------



## sharronmarie (Jul 13, 2005)

Ive been using degree for yrs an its always worked for me!!!


----------



## singinmys0ng (Jul 14, 2005)

I've tried a lot of things because *I* can sweat and become stinky so I finally found my staple deo which is Ban deo in the clear gel. I love it!


----------



## din (Jul 14, 2005)

I LOVE the Bath & Body Works deodorant. They actually discontinued it and you can only find it during their big sales twice a year.


----------



## MACattack (Jul 14, 2005)

Something to look out for is the clear gel deodorant from Adidas. It's amazing! I have NEVER had a deodorant work this well ever before! It's made for athletes, so it's pretty hardcore. And apparently it has like cotton fibers in it, so when you sweat, it's absorbed into those. AMAZING!


----------



## lily (Jul 22, 2005)

i use clarins ream deodrant and i love it and before that i use to use lancome deo but i loved clarins more


----------



## kissacid (Jul 23, 2005)

I love the Dove one too!! I used to use Secret but then it somehow stopped working..then I used Sure for a while, till I tried Dove on a whim - actually I had run out of the house and forgot to use deo and grabbed the nearest thing at a nearby store....and it was Dove, and it rocks! 

I just got home from dinner and a club, and my pits are dry and still smell sweet heh...sorry too much info LOL!!


----------



## Pink_minx (Jul 26, 2005)

I used to use deoderant, but my mom told me that using it can make your underarm smell even more.  And I would never go without it but whenever I sweat I could still smell the bad odor ugh! so one summer I decided to stop using it...and the smell got odorless and even less odor. So I dont use deoderant.  For some reason it makes me smell even more and sweat even more when using deoderant.


----------



## Dawn (Jul 28, 2005)

I switch off between Secret & Arrid.  I honestly can not find one that truly works well for me.  I have pretty much tried every brand out there.  Dawn


----------



## solardame (Jul 28, 2005)

Degree Invisible Solid - Shower Clean scent.


----------



## breathless (Aug 21, 2005)

dove is the only one that works for me. any other kind makes me sweat. i've even tried mens deoderants. they dont work. dove is my lover =]


----------



## Janice (Aug 21, 2005)

I switched to Dove a few months ago after Secret suddenly stopped working for me. I've been pleased with Dove, my work is really physical so I sweat alot, Dove hasn't failed yet. I've noticed my underarms are alot softer & smoother too.


----------



## fairytale22 (Aug 22, 2005)

I use Secret, but I don't really ever have issues w/ BO-people always think I'm using it when I'm not.


----------



## martygreene (Aug 22, 2005)

I use herbal clear, which sounds like hippie stuff, but it's just the cheapest non-anti-persperant that the drug store has, and it just smells like soap which I can deal with.


----------



## Virgo (Aug 22, 2005)

I use Secret's Platinum Protection Clear Gel in Ocean Breeze.


----------



## jonglerie (Aug 22, 2005)

I use Lush's Aromacreme or Aromarant.


----------



## kare31 (Aug 22, 2005)

Secret Platinum Soft Solid in Unscented


----------



## lovemichelle (Aug 22, 2005)

Old Spice.. works better then womens.


----------



## Anne on MuA (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm a huge fan of Mitchum - mostly the unscented Men's Gel version, but the hydrosolid is excellent too. And Gilette Soft&Dri is very nice. Sadly, none of these are available where I live (Sweden) so I stock up while travelling...


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Aug 23, 2005)

i love Fresh's Sugar Deodorant Antiperspirant it smells so great for a deodorant!

but i also use 

Secret Platnium - Tropical something...
Bliss Underarmy 

and that new axish spray for women from Secret it smells like yummy vanilla


----------



## XxTinker_BellxX (Aug 26, 2005)

I am currently using Dove original i love it.. I always change deo. b/c unlike some people i DO sweat and i hate smelling like B.O!!!!!!  I did use some Mitchelum or somethin it worked but JESUS it was like rubbing an OLD hard glue tick on my armpit.  It was unbelievabley uncomfortable!  Ill try the clear gel one (im not to fond of gels but it might be what i need!)... and ill tell you guys if it works!


----------



## angelwings (Aug 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACattack* 
_Something to look out for is the clear gel deodorant from Adidas. It's amazing! I have NEVER had a deodorant work this well ever before! It's made for athletes, so it's pretty hardcore. And apparently it has like cotton fibers in it, so when you sweat, it's absorbed into those. AMAZING!_

 
Sounds really good, do you have a link for it?


----------



## robyn (Aug 27, 2005)

Dove unscented sensitive skin.


----------



## rockdoll (Aug 29, 2005)

I use the soft n dri clear gel. It works the best for me.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Aug 29, 2005)

_Dove is the way to go for me too! It's the only thing that works on my stinkers!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## AprilBomb (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm pretty allergic to a lot of deodorants. I used to love love love Dove's deodorant. I swore by it for a couple of years. Then this summer it just stopped working on me. (Maybe I got a bad one?) Anyway, the only other thing I can wear that doesn't make me break out in a rash is Arrid - Invisible solid.  Thank goodness it works really well.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 29, 2005)

I use some natural deoderant, unfortunately it's not an antiperspirant and so if I need to be cautious of the company I'm entertaining then I grab the commercial brand


----------



## blackkittychick (Aug 30, 2005)

.....


----------



## xiahe (Sep 11, 2005)

I used to use Secret, but it stopped working...now I either use Dove or Soft & Dri Power Stripe in Passion Flower


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Sep 16, 2005)

Dove is the best! It's the only thing that's worked for me!!!


----------



## JasmineH (Sep 17, 2005)

I'm using soft and dri soothers(I stocked up when I heard that they were going to stop selling it) and if I do use a different kind, I use mitchum unscented solid


----------



## pink__grapefruit (Sep 22, 2005)

Axe, because mens deodorant works alot better for me.  My whole cheer team uses some type of mens deodorant


----------



## lovemichelle (Sep 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pink__grapefruit* 
_Axe, because mens deodorant works alot better for me.  My whole cheer team uses some type of mens deodorant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I use the same brand and scent as my boyfriend


----------



## litlaur (Sep 23, 2005)

I use Dove as well. It works and doesn't have an overpowering scent.


----------



## user3 (Oct 1, 2005)

Degree or the Fresh Sugar one.

Both of those are great for me.


----------



## makeup_junkie (Oct 1, 2005)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE Dove!!  It's the only deodorant I've used for the past few years.


----------



## lovejam (Oct 2, 2005)

I use Dove. I don't like the way other deodorants smell, and I find Dove lasts longer on hot days than other deodorants I've tried.


----------



## Lele (Oct 2, 2005)

Dove Invisible Solid = best ever!


----------



## Fiddlist (Oct 3, 2005)

Degree 4 Me


----------



## lilMAmom (Oct 6, 2005)

*I use*

Certain Dri at night and Mitchum in the morning


----------



## TIERAsta (Oct 7, 2005)

i sweat a lot.  i've tried a bunch of different things, but so far adidas works best for me.  it's a little more expensive than the regular drug store stuff, but it works miracles i tell you.


----------



## Moppit (Oct 7, 2005)

I have started using the new deoderant from Adidas with the cotton in it instead of aluminum and it works great.  I can even run a couple of miles and still not smell like sweat when I'm done.  I buy it at Walmart.


----------



## Amber (Oct 7, 2005)

For years, every deodorant made my armpits break out and get ingrown hairs when I would shave. I Google searched about the problem because I was sick of it, and found out that most deodorants contain aluminum (the ingredient that stops the sweat) and that was what was causing ingrown hairs/breakout.

So I got mine from the health food/vitamin store. It's called Crystal something... there are several brands that do the same thing though. Basically it's different salt crystals packed tight into a "stone". You wet the stone and apply it to the underarm. It's odorless and doesn't make me break out at all. I can work all day AND go to the gym and still smell no odor. It's really amazing.


----------



## eposton (Oct 7, 2005)

Dove.....love it


----------



## persey (Oct 9, 2005)

Dry Idea unscented gel stick.  It's not perfect, but the most important thing to me is that my deodorant be unscented.


----------



## vloky (Oct 10, 2005)

i switch between secret and dove.


----------



## productjunkie (Nov 8, 2005)

Ban in Powder Fresh. I was constantly changing deoderants because after a month or so my body would get use to them and I wouldnt smell so great one day haha. Ban is great deoderant though.


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 8, 2005)

I find that Mitchum unscented hydro-solid works really well but it does have a habit of drying out in the stick before it's used up.  I've found that retaining the little domed protector that sits on top of the product when it's new and putting it back with no air space between the protector and the product really stops this happening.


----------



## Kittie (Nov 8, 2005)

I use Secret, but I'm wanting something more... I don't know, substantial. I don't have problems with sweating, but I just don't like the way Secret makes me FEEL. It feels all sticky when I put it on. I'm guessing I'll just grab a new one everytime I purchase now and hope to find the brand for me! heh


----------



## scrapbookromance (Nov 8, 2005)

Secret Platinum Invisible Solid in Mystic Rain
my boyfriend's High Endurance works way better though, and I get to smell like him -  but thats only if I borrow his after a shower or something


----------



## BuyMeLipGloss (Nov 9, 2005)

normally i use mitchum's gel, but here in spain i bought this cheap one called rexona that works superbly


----------



## Ms. Z (Nov 9, 2005)

I can't live without Lady Speed Stick Clean Glide in Powder Soft.


----------



## JunkaLunk (Nov 10, 2005)

I USE OLD SPICE HAHAHA.   i find that mens deoderant works better for me.  I do like dove though after I shave,  it really helps.


----------



## MAC_addict_77 (Nov 10, 2005)

I've been using Degree Shower Clean for 8 years now. The only thing I can tolorate and that actually works for me.


----------



## PLAYAGIRL (Nov 10, 2005)

I use Billy (peach color), it works OK with me. During summer, I use Drysol because I tend to sweat a lot


----------



## orodwen (Nov 10, 2005)

i usually just use an EO or EO blend in a carrier.  if i think i need more than that i just grab old spice AP because it's one of the few that doesn't bother my skin.


----------



## succubus (Nov 11, 2005)

I use Soft and Dri gel (baby powder scent). And if I'm excessively sweaty, I use Drysol now and then to stop the sweat altogether.

I warn everyone to avoid the damn Soft and Dri with microbeads. The dye in the little beads comes out when you sweat and will make your armpits and shirt green. I walked around with fluorescent green armpits at work one day thanks to that lovely product. I wrote Gillette and complained and they sent me an apology and a certificate to buy new deoderant. However, they still make the product. Don't buy it!


----------



## Becki (Nov 12, 2005)

I use Rexona 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is the best, it lasts all day and it smells nice!


----------



## Pimptress (Nov 12, 2005)

I use Dove because I sweat a lot and not even Secret's Platinum Protection could master my sweat glands... for some reason Dove works the best for me and it's SO nice putting it on right after shaving


----------



## ShoesSunSand (Nov 28, 2005)

i use dove ... but i'm not really loving it.  i think i'll look for the adidas one mentioned above


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Nov 28, 2005)

Well, I bought the Adidas deoderant but i thought it was scratchy so now I use Dove underneath it and it works a perfectly.  I mean I think I'm on to something here people!!  It conditions my underarm and makes me dry.


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Nov 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pimptress* 
_I use Dove because I sweat a lot and not even Secret's Platinum Protection could master my sweat glands... for some reason Dove works the best for me and it's SO nice putting it on right after shaving_

 
thats weird its the opposite for me, dove cant handle the sweat but secret can.


----------



## doldrums (Dec 12, 2005)

i use only Herbina deodorants, but i don't now.. I think Dove deodorants are also creditable


----------



## estrella (Dec 18, 2005)

Lady Mitchum or unscented men's Mitchum deodorants are seriously the best. I never have a problem with them ever.


----------



## karen (Dec 26, 2005)

dove. only dove.


ever since they started making deoderant, it's all I use.


----------



## Julie (Dec 28, 2005)

I love Dove!


----------



## prppygrl69 (Dec 28, 2005)

i use degree shower clean awesome smell but every now n then i change but my all time fav is secret gel named glacier ice or mist something like that,everyone asks what perfume im wearing im like no thats just my deoderant


----------



## dirtygirl (Jan 11, 2006)

Chalk up another use for Dove!!! I love the Invisible solid because it's REALLY invisible! AND it always keeps the red bumps away after shaving.  I love it!


----------



## peike (Jan 11, 2006)

ban shower freash for now


----------



## Lucy In The Sky... (Jan 16, 2006)

I use Degree invisible solid. It's for men, but who cares. Guys deoderant works way better anyway...


----------



## cookie fan (Jan 16, 2006)

Normaly i use Rexona. But by and by i don´t like the smell anymore. I have to look for another.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jan 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly* 
_Dove is the way to go for me too! It's the only thing that works on my stinkers!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Funnily enough, shortly after I posted this...Dove stopped working in me. Seriously, I've been using it for years and all of a sudden, wet pits! So I was on a mission for something to work. I tried the Mitchum b/c with a slogan like "so effective you can skip a day" I had to see for myself if this were true.
Well, I don't know about skipping a day (since I shower daily, hello) but I do know it works better then Dove ever did!!!

So, I'm not a Mitchum girl!


----------



## pale blue (Jan 18, 2006)

In the summer I'll use Certain Dri, which is not a deodorant but some sort of anti-perspirant you put on before bedtime. I'll use this in conjunction with Secret's Soft Solid since it won't get rid of odor too. This stuff really rocks though, I'll barely have a bead of sweat.

I think I'll try out the Adidas deodorant, or sneak some of my boyfriend's Axe, thanks for the ideas ladies


----------



## comacat (Jan 20, 2006)

I use Mithum unscented


----------



## Luxurious (Jan 21, 2006)

i use nivea pure and biotherm deo pure


----------



## AriannaErin (Feb 1, 2006)

Love the Dove fresh sent, smells like soap


----------



## mel0622 (Feb 1, 2006)

i use certain dri. after using it i dont sweat as much anymore! fyi its best to use it after showers but not on broken or shaven skin or else its gonna sting like a b. lol. i still use secret deordant tho.


----------



## jmdulock (Feb 4, 2006)

I never had a sweating problem before, but then I started working in this office where the heat was either on too high or the ac was on too low. I was either shivering or dying from the heat, both made me start sweating. My deodorants stopped working. I tried everything from Dove, Mitchem, and Certain Dri. My doctor prescribed me a deodorant that is 20% aluminum chloride and you put it on at night before you go to bed. I kid you not, I don't sweat AT ALL for 2 weeks! I just use any regular deodorant daily for a nice smell but no sweat. The only thing is you have to be careful and NOT shave before you put it on because it will really sting. Hope this has been helpful!!


----------



## luna16 (Feb 5, 2006)

I love  Tom's of Maine deodorants.
But when it's very hot in the summer I have to switch to stuff like Mitchum.


----------



## reh (Feb 5, 2006)

i use secret platinum clear gel in powder fresh but i dont like that it seems to bleach all my black shirts...


----------



## Locke (Feb 21, 2006)

Dove is my HG. I used to use secret but it wrecked havoc on my armpits and it stung after I shaved, now they're as smooth and soft as the rest of me and no stinging 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and of course no problems with sweat stains or BO. Perfect!


----------



## nenalinda27 (Mar 3, 2006)

I alternate, now I'm using Secret.


----------



## inesma (Mar 3, 2006)

I use Ban, it's the best.


----------



## mehrunissa (Mar 10, 2006)

I sweat like a dude, and the best deo I've used is Mitchum Cool Dry Hydro Solid in Powder Fresh.  It has the highest concentration of aluminum zirconium tetrachlorohydrex gly that almost all drugstore-brand deo's use.  I read a bit about Certain Dri that's for excessive perspiration or Hyperhidrosis, with aluminum chloride, so I might try that this summer!


----------



## ninabruja (Mar 11, 2006)

i use tom's of maine in the lemongrass scent.


----------



## beautenoir (Mar 11, 2006)

I use gillette clear stick for men...I like the smell better and it doesn't make a white or sticky mess (I wear black literally everyday)..and it stays longer so i don't have to work about it throughout the day...not that I'm super active...hahaha.


----------



## laceymeow (Mar 13, 2006)

dove made me break out really bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i love the adidas w/ cotton though!


----------



## AlohaGirl (Mar 13, 2006)

I use Lady Speed Stick in Pear-at least I think it's LSS!


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 22, 2006)

I <<33 Secret, but I'll use Dove if there's no Secret around.


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 26, 2006)

nivea dry(maybe pure is a litte bit better)


----------



## Rank_as (Mar 29, 2006)

deleted


----------



## Angelic Me! (Apr 4, 2006)

I use dove in the day
at night befor i go to bed
 i use lamonid + baby bowder+ICE
use the lamonaid first untill it`s dry then use the ice  afterthat use the babybowder.


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 4, 2006)

I use various Secret deodorants (all of them work well with me), but if I have to use something else then Dove works okay for me too.


----------



## user79 (Apr 15, 2006)

Lady Speed Stick SUCKS ASS!!!! I started sweating with it right away and it left a heavy coating on my skin.

I love the Adidas women's deodorant, it really keeps me dry.


----------



## here_is_gone_88 (Apr 15, 2006)

I was a sure unscented girl...but it ruined my clothes. Dove radiant silk really rocks!!


----------



## Sephora Bunny (Apr 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pink_minx* 
_I used to use deoderant, but my mom told me that using it can make your underarm smell even more.  And I would never go without it but whenever I sweat I could still smell the bad odor ugh! so one summer I decided to stop using it...and the smell got odorless and even less odor. So I dont use deoderant.  For some reason it makes me smell even more and sweat even more when using deoderant._

 
I go to school with a girl who told me the SAMMEE thing! I couldn't ever stop wearing deodorant.. I have sweating problems.. lol.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 23, 2006)

You are going to laugh!  I stole some Men's Mitchum unscented (which really does have a nice subtle scent) from my husband and I loved it!  The best deoderant ever!  So yeah, I am a Mitchum (wo)Man!  Hee hee hee!


----------

